# Need help



## iouri1 (29 Dec 2008)

Good evening comrades,
 My friend is a collector of military uniform and he has a shoulder boards with 5 BONSG written on it anybody has an idea to which regiment it belongs?
Iouri


----------



## Nfld Sapper (29 Dec 2008)

You sure its a CDN uniform?


----------



## iouri1 (29 Dec 2008)

Yes I am sure 100% not first year in the military


----------



## Michael OLeary (29 Dec 2008)

5e Bataillon de soutien général

French abbreviation for 5 Service Battalion  (if my translation is correct)

Edit to add:

http://jfchalifoux.com/shoulder_titles.htm

5e Battalion de Soutien General


----------



## iouri1 (30 Dec 2008)

Thank you wery much !!! I think it is right my friend will be wery happy to know this !!!!


----------



## AmmoTech90 (31 Dec 2008)

I believe it translates as 5 General Service Battalion which no longer exists.  It would have been folded back into 5 Service Battalion a couple of years ago, whose flashes read 5 Bn S I believe.  1,2, and 5 GS Battalions were formed when the Service Battalions were split into GS and CS, and that move has since been reversed.

As a side note, the current Service Battalions are the equivalent of the Tech Services Branches of the ASGs and are not part of the Brigades.  Keeping that in mind, anyone want to take a guess as to what organic 2nd Line Log/Maint/Tn a CMBG has?


----------

